# Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2 Soundprobleme



## GamerBoKo (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern kostenlos über Origin geholt, doch leider gibt's beim Sound Probleme. Es handelt sich aber hierbei um "The Ultimate Collection"
Im Spiel ist nur die Musik vorhanden, keine Sprache oder sonstige Sounds. 
Bei den Videos und auch im Hauptmenü habe ich den Sound. Nur im Spiel selbst halt nur die Musik
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke


----------

